# Cardinale: in regalo Suv del Milan



## admin (16 Novembre 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS, Cardinale che si trova a Sidney, davanti ad un hotel ha trovato in regalo un suv con su scritto Campioni d'Italia e il logo della Curva


----------



## bmb (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Cardinale che si trova a Sidney, davanti ad un hotel ha trovato in regalo un suv con su scritto Campioni d'Italia e il logo della Curva


Invece di regalare lui qualche giocatore, bisogna regalargli le macchine a sto clochard


----------



## Solo (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Cardinale che si trova a Sidney, davanti ad un hotel ha trovato in regalo un suv con su scritto Campioni d'Italia e il logo della Curva


Il tesoretto per il mercato! 

Finalmente invece di offrire casse di banane offriremo un bel suv! Trema PSG!


----------



## Gamma (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Cardinale che si trova a Sidney, davanti ad un hotel ha trovato in regalo un suv con su scritto Campioni d'Italia e il logo della Curva


Qualcuno avverta Sidney che siamo quasi a metà della stagione corrente.
Preferirei restare campione piuttosto che vivere nei ricordi.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Cardinale che si trova a Sidney, davanti ad un hotel ha trovato in regalo un suv con su scritto Campioni d'Italia e il logo della Curva



Se non ci hanno messo pure il carburante rimane fermo


----------



## gabri65 (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Cardinale che si trova a Sidney, davanti ad un hotel ha trovato in regalo un suv con su scritto Campioni d'Italia e il logo della Curva



Degrado™ Milan.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Cardinale che si trova a Sidney, davanti ad un hotel ha trovato in regalo un suv con su scritto Campioni d'Italia e il logo della Curva
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3891



.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Cardinale che si trova a Sidney, davanti ad un hotel ha trovato in regalo un suv con su scritto Campioni d'Italia e il logo della Curva
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3891


Finito il budget mercato.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Novembre 2022)

Questo è il primo regalo per essersi prestato come testa di legno?


----------

